# Grub - Reihenfolge ändern



## MrSniperPhil (28. Oktober 2011)

*Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Hi,
hier ist ein Ubuntu 11.10-Erst-User am Start--> bitte verständlich und kein Fachchinesisch...
Problem:
Grub hat bei der Installation (vermutlich automatisch) Linux auf "Platz 1" gesetzt, ich brauch Linux nicht so oft und würde dementsprechend gerne Win7 auf 1 setzen und Linux dafür auf 2...
Was muss ich dafür tun?
(wenn möglich step-by-step)
Danke für eure Hilfe!
MfG


----------



## mattinator (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Mit Text-Editor die Reihenfolge der Einträge in /boot/grub/grub.conf ändern (ein Eintrag sind alle Zeilen von einer title-Zeile bis zur nächsten) und danach als root-User im Terminal folgenden Befehl ausführen:

```
grub-install hd0
```


----------



## pyro539 (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Kommt drauf an, welche GRUB-Version du hast. 

Wenn du die Legacy-Version hast (also nicht GRUB 2), dann kannst du die /boot/grub/menu.lst-Datei einfach so (mit root-Rechten bearbeiten). Entweder die einzelnen Einträge verschieben oder mittels "default" den standardmäßig ausgewählten Eintrag festlegen.

Wenn du GRUB 2 hast, dann musst du die /etc/grub/default-Datei editieren (Natürlich auch mit root-Rechten). Dort gibt es einen Eintrag "GRUB_DEFAULT", den du evtl. noch auskommentieren musst (die Raute am Zeilenanfang entfernen). Danach hinter das = die Nummer des Eintrags schreiben, der ausgewählt werden soll. GRUB fängt aber bei 0 an zu zählen, d.h. wenn du 3 Einträge im Bootmenü hast (z.B. Ubuntu, Ubuntu-mit-altem-kernel, Windows 7), dann hat der 3. Eintrag (also Windows) die ID 2. Die Zeile muss dann "GRUB_DEFAULT=2" lauten.
Danach musst du noch einmal "update-grub" ausführen, damit GRUB neu generiert wird. Das muss auch mit Root-Rechten geschehen.

@mattinator: grub-install musst du afaik überhaupt nicht ausführen, wenn du die Konfiguration änderst. grub-install dient nur dazu, den MBR neu zu schreiben. Die Konfiguration steht aber nicht im MBR drin sondern eben in den Dateien auf der /boot-Partition


----------



## mattinator (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*



pyro539 schrieb:


> @mattinator: grub-install musst du afaik überhaupt nicht ausführen, wenn du die Konfiguration änderst. grub-install dient nur dazu, den MBR neu zu schreiben. Die Konfiguration steht aber nicht im MBR drin sondern eben in den Dateien auf der /boot-Partition


 
Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der (Grub-)Boot-Loader Zugriff auf das (ext3-)Filesystem der boot-Partition hat ?


----------



## pyro539 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Natürlich, immerhin wird der Linux-Kernel/initramdisk auch von der /boot-Partition geladen


----------



## mattinator (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Der erste Blocks des Kernels steht aber als physische Adresse in der Grub-Konfiguration (da braucht er noch kein Filesystem) und die initramdisk wird von Kernel geladen, der die Filesystem-Treiber bereits bereits geladen hat. Werde das in der Firma mal testen.


----------



## Jimini (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Grub - Reihenfolge ändern*

Grubs Stage 1.5 kann die gängigsten Dateisysteme lesen (welche, kann man mit einem Blick in /boot/grub/ herausfinden). Danach wird mit der Stage 2 der Kernel oder das initramfs geladen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

MfG Jimini


----------

